# El Telegrama Zimmerman



## anilandro (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola chicos

Fruto de unas reseñas encontradas en una web, se me ocurrió reunir información sobre un hecho histórico de principios del siglo XX en que la criptografía tuvo una importancia determinante.

Arthur Zimmerman, ministro de Exteriores
 del Kaiser Guillermo II






Espero que les guste a quienes les interesa este tema

De ello salió un ensayo que he colgado en mi web, en la dirección: http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/06110-cripto-historia-01


Saludos a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2010)

los matemáticos ingleses en esos tiempos eran los mejores en criptografía,
hoy día con la computadoras ya nadie sabe quienes son los mejores criptografos


----------



## sammaael (Abr 10, 2010)

en este foro hay varios que escriben encriptando sus mensajes parece jajaj


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 10, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> en este foro hay varios que escriben encriptando sus mensajes parece jajaj



Verdad que sí   
Saludos!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2010)

[ironia] lastima que ese telegrama haya llegado en mal momento... ahora podria estar disneylandia sin necesidad de pasaporte.... [/ironia]


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 10, 2010)

sammaael dijo:


> en este foro hay varios que escriben encriptando sus mensajes parece jajaj



y como quien po ?    quiero un un ejemplo jeje


----------

